# Need 18" tire help ASAP!!!!



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Just ran over a nail this week. Not sure when it happened but lucky me! first noticed it last night (right rear). Took it in and found out I shredded the inner wall on the tire (probably drove less then 12 miles on the somewhat deflated tire tops!).

Want to find out what is the _*largest 18" Bridgestone tire*_ that will fit on the rear of our car? Any idea if 265x35x18 will work? I'm looking at some Potenza 050's. I know some are saying 275s will only work in particular types of tires?

Looks like 235X40X18 is 9.3 inches wide with a overall diameter of 25.4. 265X35X18 is 10.4 inches wide with a overall diameter of 25.3

Any help is greatly appreciated!:cheers


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone bought 18" 265 Bridgestones and made them work?


----------

